
How VCs Win Deals: Comic Books, Big Meals and Diapers - ballmers_peak
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/how-vcs-win-deals-comic-books-big-meals-and-baked-goods?pu=hackernewshu4jm2&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=unlock
======
ballmers_peak
Curious to hear if anyone else has any outlandish VC experiences like the ones
shared in our latest story.

